

Ask HN: Open Music Genome Project - rukmal-w

Thinking of making a service that could aggregate data from songs to make an open music genome database.<p>All of the resulting data would be open, and people would add data for metrics such as likability (non computer derivable). Also, people can pick what songs they listen and vote.<p>Ideally, you would have a profile with things like a contribution streak etc..<p>Thoughts? And would you use it?
======
jgeorge
The one thing I wish I could do with Pandora, or the OMGP in general, is to
search based on individual criteria, versus searching based on a
song/artist/genre and then seeing the criteria I get.

Much of the music I listen to on Pandora, irrespective of genre, has many of
the same criteria listed (my girlfriend gives me some heat about all of my
music having "minor key tonality"). I'd like to be able to feed 4 or 5
criteria into an app and get back a music feed that may meet my musical
criteria but provide me with something new I might not otherwise hear.

~~~
rukmal-w
That's a good idea jgeorge. Do you have any idea as to what kind of metrics we
would have to collect about songs to generate this kind of data?

~~~
jgeorge
As far as I know, the OMGP keeps this - listen to Pandora, for example, and
then click on "why are we playing this song?" or whatever it's called - I
don't have it in front of me. It'll list out a list of criteria that it used
to choose the song, based on mostly similar criteria from the original
song/artist you chose.

All I'd like to do is feed in criteria and get music, not feed in music and
get music based on the same criteria.

~~~
rukmal-w
Oh, awesome. I didn't know that. My team will definitely take a look at that
before designing the metrics we collect. Thanks for your input.

------
girasquid
I'd be interested in using the data that came out of it as a result. If there
was an easy way for me to contribute back I would be interested in doing that.

------
wturner
How would it be different than this:

[http://echonest.com/](http://echonest.com/)

~~~
rukmal-w
I'm aware of Echonest. It's lacking when it comes to song relationship data,
which is why the music genome project is considered to be better.

Actual people listening to and classifying songs are why it's better than the
alternatives - I was just thinking of crowdsourcing it as the Music Genome
project is proprietary.

------
logn
I love Pandora and would love and open source version of the data project
Pandora was based on.

------
UncleAdolph666
great question i would love to learn the answer to I'm working on a project to
create a master race of music of sorts

